# help fellaz...nitrate problems



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

please please some one i hope you know what um talkin bout,,,,

a few days ago my filter broke down i had to get a new one that was smaller my old pad wouldnt fit it so i went with a fresh one thinkin i had enuf good stufff in my gravel,,,big problem,, to day i lost one of my guppys and another had a light spot behind his back fin,,?i hope all my guppys dont die i just set this new batch of fish up a week ago. so far i got every thang down with a bunch of water changes but the nitrates are still sky high,,i just added a big clump of java fern and some water sprite mabe that well suck up the extra nirates??? got any answers peepz?mabe put some gunk from my piranha tank from its filter in ti would that help?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

any one???


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

NitrAtes or NitrItes?

I was under the impression that nitrate levels were only reduced by repeated water changes. If it is nitrates then plants will help lower that level as well.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nitrates is the problem i did water changes and both the otheres went away but the nitrates stayed


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

best answer.....your bioload is too much

I honestly have no idea.....usually when nitrates are too high you have too much bioload in the tank to begin with. Keep doing water changes and monitor the level.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Nitrate concentrations are reduced through water changes normally. Also some tap water contains nitrates, check your tap water source. Besides that its just water changes every other day or so.

What are you nitrate levels?? Best case is as low as possible but less than 40ppm is pretty good.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

o my gull darn it ,, i lost another guppy it was one of the big ones i knew there life wasnt gonna be a long one in my tank..ok i got every thang good but the nitrates still i checked um this morning that still it came up blood red,, NOT GOOD i just looked at the readin and its between 40 and 80 ,,,awwwwwwww!!!! i did water changes too now tell me a little more about bioload ?? mabe i should do a sweep across the bottom of the gravel...there some tiny fod i was feeding to the babies is that what u calll bioload..? cuz i got a ton of plants in there and it aint helping a bit..i though plants alway cleaned up nitrates..... good thng i got most of these guppys for a 99 cent deal..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

any help?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

bioload = amount of fish/waste in the tank

How many guppies do you have and what size tank is it??


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

10 g tank and not vary many guppys mabe 7
butt i was fedig babys so theres alot of left over food


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

sounds like more maint will help, along with better filtration and bio filtration, read your
other post man


----------

